# Instant pay "repaying" ?



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

I tried to transfer my daily earning yesterday 01 October, and the payment status says "repaying" WTF is this bull sh*t? Anyone experience this before...


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I tried to transfer my daily earning yesterday 01 October, and the payment status says "repaying" WTF is this bull sh*t? Anyone experience this before...


Not sure about that one. I know with my bank it takes one business day to be deposited and weekends don't count.


----------



## Uberdeshi (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, its been happening to me for 2 weeks. Uber says they arw aware of it. Whats happening is unless you have an UBER debit card, they are delaying payment....its always been instant but now it takes 3 days. Anyone have this problem wirh an Uber Debit card? Are they trying to force us to use their card? IDK


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

I cashed out every day this week and the money was instant, I just tried to cash out, and it says "repaying" in red. Any idea on why this happened, or when the money will get transferred? The card attached to it is Wells Fargo.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I cashed out with instant pay for the first time last night. This morning I see it in my bank account. Just reporting that all is ok here and I am not at a big bank at all.


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

I cashed out twice since then and those went to my account in under a minute. But the original transfer still says "repaying" in red, and that it will be available in three days


----------



## J_Cane (Nov 10, 2016)

These new instant payday services are a great selling point for Uber. My employer (I'm a part time designer at a call center) offers something called payactiv that has a similar early payroll system.
In your case I suspect the problem is at the bank's batch processing end.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone actually got Instant Pay to work? Their site says it's available after two weeks and 25 trips...I've been with them since August and have many more than 25 trips and they keep saying it's "not available'. The latest is it's not available unless you have driven 28 days in a row. The whole thing is bogus.

At least Lyft does pay when you reach $50 without hassle.


----------



## cici3po (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm glad I don't seem to be the only one having this issue but that doesn't make it any less frustrating since there doesn't seem to be anything to do about it.... I used instant pay twice with no issue last weekend and the weekend before. I tried just a little bit ago to cash out from this weekend and it says "repaying..." 
Also, has anyone noticed that the 50¢ cash out fee seems to be charged twice? 50¢ will disappear from the available earnings total when you first click on "instant pay," then when you go to complete the action, it charges you the fee from the already deducted total. Am I missing a step here - does uber charge the fee + the transfer itself charges a fee, too? I noticed that right after I cash out, it'll say -$0.50 available at first before zeroing out... its negligible but I'm just curious.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well for me, it's just not available at all for some reason. They first say I haven't been driving long enough--only since August--then, the number of trips, then, finally, when I nixed those excuses, they said 'it's because you haven't worked 28 days straight".


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

I definitely have not worked 28 days straight


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

Update: I never contacted uber, but they sent an email today that said they resubmitted the payment for processing, and it should be in my bank in two to three days. Instead of "repaying" it now says in progress


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

This happened to me. It happened when my bank was doing system maintenance and my debit card services were down. It also happened on Lyft. Same thing, there was an issue with my debit card and the payment could not be processed immediately.


----------



## jenforpauly (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay is it 2 weeks or 28 days you have to be Driving for


----------

